# Sudden Aggression



## dturner05 (May 22, 2009)

My tegu has suddeny become pretty cage aggressive. I left for a trip to Holland about 3 weeks ago and was gone for 2 weeks. During that two weeks I had a friend feeding all my reptiles...but she did a horrible job. I came home to a very hungry and aggressive tegu. Before I left she was fine, now she is lunging at the top of the cage trying to bite me. She has never behaved like this...ever. She seemed to be okay after a large meal when I got back, but then the next days was beck to being insanelt aggressive. I always feed her in a feeding bin, so there shouldnt be any reason to think that my hand is food, a far as I know the person feeding them while I was away fed her in the bin too. I am just baffled here...2 weeks and her temperment is TOTALLY different. Anyone have any ideas? It really scares me...I have always been so happy with how calm she is...and now she is insane...


----------



## k412 (May 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that!
I look forward to the experienced keepers responses for sure!
Is it possible that the person you relied on fed in the tank? I certainly don't mean to accuse that person, it's just a guess.
I'm curious if they would "forget" after an undetermined period of time.
I wish you the best.


----------



## kethry (May 23, 2009)

i say just give her some time to get back on track.give her a bath and feed her like you normly would.good luck....


----------



## omgtaylorg (May 25, 2009)

Tegus go through a weird stage almost like the "terrible 2's" in humans...at a certain point when they start to mature more they can tend to be more agressive and seem not as tame as they used to be, but after a month or so they go right back to normal just like they were before...trust me its perfectly normal and nothing to worry about. Just give her time to grow out of that stage, they almost ALL go through it. As a matter of fact, my smaller one is beginning to act out right now as well.


----------



## J.LRegius (May 28, 2009)

Just wait and hope for the best =).......or worst =(. Try some taming methods and work with ur tegu more.


----------

